# We are selling the cheap chicken cage!!!



## aimama (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello, this is Cathy Zhang from Hebei Allround Wire Mesh Manufacture Co., Ltd.
We are a factory specializing in the manufacture and export of Chicken cages. Our company is a professional Chicken cages manufacturer over 10 years. What’s more, our company also has Water nipple system, Chicken pan feeder, Tunnel Fan & Cooling Pad, Egg Incubator & Hatchery, PP manure removing belt and other Poultry farming equipment. If you are interested in these,please contact me.My email:[email protected]


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

aimama said:


> Hello, this is Cathy Zhang from Hebei Allround Wire Mesh Manufacture Co., Ltd.
> We are a factory specializing in the manufacture and export of Chicken cages. Our company is a professional Chicken cages manufacturer over 10 years. What's more, our company also has Water nipple system, Chicken pan feeder, Tunnel Fan & Cooling Pad, Egg Incubator & Hatchery, PP manure removing belt and other Poultry farming equipment. If you are interested in these,please contact me.My email:[email protected]


welcome to the forum Cathy

so you have pictures of the equipment?


----------



## aimama (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes, of cause we have, but I don't know what kind of chicken cage would you like?We have egg chicken cage,broiler chicken cage and other chicken cage equipments,such as Water nipple system, Chicken pan feeder, Tunnel Fan & Cooling Pad,Egg Incubator & Hatchery, PP manure removing belt.Because I don't know what you like,so I am pleased to show you two kind of the cage,If you want to see more,Please contact me!My email:[email protected]


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

The egg conveyer works good. I have a neighbor who has laying houses and he uses them. He currently moves around 20,000 eggs a day from house to flats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

People in this forum are hobbyists with small numbers of chickens, we don't buy commercial equipment for large operations. I don't think anyone here at this forum will buy what you are selling.


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

I agree most people don't need them. But once I seen the post I had to agree they made a good conveyer system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Nope I can't imagine us all buying those for a few chickens. This is not the type of place where you will find people that have thousands of dollars to put into equipment for a few birds. Most of us are backyard breeders of specialty breeds, and even then we maybe get 4 dozen a day. I don't think that big time chicken farmers come in here that have 5000 or so hens just for eggs or meat.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

It wouldn't take that system long to get my 15 eggs the 3 feet from coop door to the work table.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Those tiny cages for commercial chickens, not for me, everything I am against. 


Jim


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Jim said:


> Those tiny cages for commercial chickens, not for me, everything I am against.
> 
> Jim


That is the whole issue it's for the commercial chicken farms, not us backyard flock owners. Not even sure as to why anyone in their right mind would post that in here. Its the one thing that many of us are against is caging them up like that.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> Those tiny cages for commercial chickens, not for me, everything I am against.
> 
> Jim


i myself like a big field with a 6' fence

add a pair of LGD to the mix & your good to go

depending on how many birds you could also add at least 1 donkey

to back up the dogs

a donkey will not back down

things with big teeth have been found with broken jaws

they then starve to death

it's a rough way to go


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Really?? We are trying to get away from treating chickens like that. Ours is a more loving, gentler way of raising chickens.


----------

